# hallothere!



## NadsTT09 (May 1, 2009)

Hi there! I've also been checking this forum since i got my MK1 TT. Great source of info thanks to everyone on here. Put my first post on here today coz my girl is a bit sick!  I've already had some good replies so thanx for that!  looking forward to getting lots more info as i mod my car. (When she's better!) Anyway, hi all!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

G'day from Oz & welcome - it's a big forum!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

